# Mojos



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on using mojos for late season sucks in fields. Do you use a lot, only a few, or none at all. I've heard all three but just wanted to hear some opinions.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Have them as low as possible to the ground.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

We run 12-24 with the intermittent timers.
12 are on the floating base and 12 are on 18" poles


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

BB said:


> We run 12-24


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

rotaries...change up the look...the ducks will respond...


----------



## Murmer (Apr 8, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> Have them as low as possible to the ground.


Just out of curiosity bl, why keep the spinners low to the ground never really heard that before??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Murmer said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Have them as low as possible to the ground.
> ...


Everyone has them on tall poles. Just throwing something different. Plus I have had more success later in the year with them low.


----------



## Murmer (Apr 8, 2012)

Makes sense thanks for the tip


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

We actually run some low all year. Usually mix it in with taller stands. Seemed like last week when we went down to one mojo they decoyed better. Seemed like when it is sunnier you want more out. When it's cloudy seems like less is better. I don't know if there's any truth to it but just kind of seems like it.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Murmer said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


Have you ever watched a duck feeding frenzy in a field ??? Ducks are hopping just a few feet of the ground and flying to the front of the line. My observation has been that ducks will suck into a frenzied feeding much faster and easier than less active one.

Now I can't say for sure it makes a difference with spinners because I have never used them but low spinners would seem to emulate this activity.


----------

